# Händler verkauft kranke koi :-(((((((



## Teichforum.info (12. Mai 2007)

hi all

habe meinen funktionierenden 200m2 schwimmteich so an die vier jahre.......
wollte und habe mir eine grössere zahl an koi zugelegt........

leider kaufte ich bei bei :
.........
_Sorry, aber Händlername und Anschrift wurde von der Moderation entfernt_

wie sich bei einer von mir angeordneten (und bezahlen) untersuchung bei "austrian koi zucht" vorort herausstellte, durchgeführt vom renomierten oli*** wurde hier nicht ordentlich und gewissenhaft gehandelt (gelinde gesagt), und so wie man in erfahrung bringen konnte wurden die koi nicht einmal prof. ärztlich untersucht sondern gleich nach erhalt verkauft.

man muss davon ausgehen das die verkauften koi seit der eröffnung von "austria koi zucht", in dieser saison, masiv mit Ichthyophthirius und kiemen-würmern infiziert sind, zumindest meine sind es und die restlichen in den becken der firma............  

muss jetzt masiv malachit-grün einsetzten (sechs malige behandlung) 
und anschliessend gegen die kiemenwürmer vorgehen.

.............danke hr.lippl.........einen klares nicht genügend........bitte setzen und schämen, sie kann man wirklich als negativum "weiterempfehlen"...........   

sie sollten die 100 euro für die ärztliche untersuchung nicht einsparen, den bei den verkaufspreisen sind sie ja auch nicht gerade schüchtern würde ich mal sagen........  

in diesem sinne............


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Mai 2007)

Moin Franz,

sowas ist immer ärgerlich und ich kann deine Wut verstehen. 

Aber, ich würde hier nicht den Namen bzw. das Geschäft inkl. Adresse ausführlich schreiben.

Das könnte böse für dich *und* den Forenbetreiber enden,
sowas kann sehr sehr teuer werden......


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Mai 2007)

Hallo Franz, 

Ichtyo, sowie ein paar __ Würmer sitzen nunmal sehr oft auf Fischen und können bei jedem Streß (unterschiedliche Wasserparameter u.s.w.) ausgelöst und somit in kürzester Zeit zur Plage werden. Dein momentanes Problem kann also durchaus auch hausgemacht sein.   

Einen Händler derart an den Pranger zu stellen, halte ich für überzogen. 

Auch wenn du wütend bist, sieht die Welt nach einer gezielten Reaktion deinerseits auf das Parasitenproblem schon in einer Woche ganz anders aus.   

Reihenfolge: 
Est muß den Ichtyo weg, dann die Würmer.   

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Mai 2007)

hi rainthanner

danke dir für deine antwort und gut gemeinten rat.......

die wasserquali in meinen teich ist perfekt......ein funktionierender teich halt.....und bei einer grösse von 200m2 auch nicht gerade eine "pfütze"....
war übrigens der erstbesatz mit dreizehn koi...........somit kann ja keine vorbelastung im wasser gewesen sein (meines wissen würde diese ja ohne fische von selber austerben sollte ein wirt zufällig ins wasser gelangt sein)

tierarzt hat auch schon hilfe geleistet.....sagt das selbe wie du......... 

edit: nach massiven malachit grün einsatz haben sich die tiere wieder etwas erholt.....glücklicher weise. 

möchte mich nicht weiter zu den thema äussern und dein forum damit belasten.....aber wenn du den hergang kennen würdest, dann würdest du meine reaktion nicht für so überzogen halten.......

da fragt man sich was die menge an anderen käufer, seit der eröffnung so dazu sagen werden wenn die ersten masiven probleme auftauchen.......bei den garantiert geprüften und doc-untersuchten q-becken koi....... 

und die warheit scheint ja niemanden zu interessieren....leider.....

in diesen sinne......

freundliche grüsse


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Mai 2007)

Franz Weber schrieb:
			
		

> und die warheit scheint ja niemanden zu interessieren....leider.....



Hallo Franz, 

doch doch, das interessiert natürlich den Händler, wenn man ihn damit konfrontiert. 
Wenn auch die anderen Kunden dies tun und ihn im Anschluß meiden, dann muß er umstellen, um eben langfristig ans Ziel zu gelangen. 

Ansonsten rate ich dir künftig zu einem Fischkauf bei einem der lange etablierten Händler. 


Gruß Rainer


----------

